# Ride ThinGrip 3D toestrap on Union Force = ?



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

will it fit the Forces? it says one size fits all Ride binders except contraband.
i have EX's on my SB & the rubber cracked on one of the toe straps


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I haven't tried it yet. Waiting for more input from fellow shredders. It looks like it'd be sick tho


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah you can do it...See how the ladder and the strap fit up under the baseplate? All you have to do is modify the new straps to fit the same way. I did this with a pair of Technine straps on my Force.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

The only problems I could see so far (without the ride straps to inspect in person) is that the nubs are on both sides of the union ladder and strap. The Rides only have it on one side. The only other thing is that the nub on the rides may be a different diameter or thickness.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

The straps are only $35. If they don't fit, sell them to someone else or give them as an Xmas gift.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

gnarbiscuits said:


> The only problems I could see so far (without the ride straps to inspect in person) is that the nubs are on both sides of the union ladder and strap. The Rides only have it on one side. The only other thing is that the nub on the rides may be a different diameter or thickness.


Drill them out and insert your own plastic...the Technine straps I used had holes to put screws through, so I had to drill it to make the hole diameter larger and put in my own plastic piece


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip extremo. I'm gonna do it


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh drilling on a pair of bindings sounds like a fantastic idea....


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Oh drilling on a pair of bindings sounds like a fantastic idea....


I'm pretty sure they are talking about drilling out toe straps not the actual bindings. I tried this with Technine and Burton toe caps and did not like the out come but it might work better for you.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hope you're right! 

I def made an assumption


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah Im not about to drill my Forces lol. Just some toe straps. And milo, your avatar's tits are PERFECT. Every time, I look. I have to. Every time 


Woodhomie: Why didnt you like the outcome? Not solid?


----------



## rickyz (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure if this helps but someone over at Trunow/SS did it with Ride frontcap also.
Here's the thread: snowboard community forums - Official Frankenbinder Thread - Page 2


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Rickyz you're the MAN!! It looks so comfy and functional... I will post pics of mine when they are done.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very good catch Ricky! That does look very comfy


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

gnarbiscuits said:


> Woodhomie: Why didnt you like the outcome? Not solid?


When I used the Technine toe caps they were putting excess pressure on the outsides of my toes
the Ride straps look way better. The Burton straps didnt feel like they were holding me in.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

for what its worth, ride toe straps are amazing. theyre super comfy and they conform to any boot shape. 

on a side note, milo to whom do those tattys belong? i must see more, ive wondered every since i joined here a really long time ago.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's an Asian chick, The avatar is actually a little video and she moves down into the screen but i can't figure out how to shrink it and use it here


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Hope you're right!
> 
> I def made an assumption


As my 6th grade football coach told me....
Don't Assume.. It Makes and Ass out of you and me. lol had to do it


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> As my 6th grade football coach told me....
> Don't Assume.. It Makes and Ass out of you and me. lol had to do it


Hahahah. We say that a lot in the army.


----------



## rickyz (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah... everyone was saying that the Ride front strap is super comfy while the Union front strap is terrible. The 2011 kit looks much better too. Good luck to you and I'm glad I could be of help.

And I also love your avatar Milo. I just wanna motorboat the monitor everytime I see it. BRBRBRRBRBRRBRRRRBRRR


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Guys. What do you think: Should i change a regular Ride ThinGrip toestrap to Ride ThinGrip 3D toestrap? First one from 09-10 season and 3D strap from 10-11 season.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

TLN said:


> Guys. What do you think: Should i change a regular Ride ThinGrip toestrap to Ride ThinGrip 3D toestrap? First one from 09-10 season and 3D strap from 10-11 season.


If you do, you should send me your old ones.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I live in Kazachstan, so shipping rated would be sooo high =)


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

TLN said:


> Guys. What do you think: Should i change a regular Ride ThinGrip toestrap to Ride ThinGrip 3D toestrap?


No. How much difference in your riding do you honestly think that would make?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

JoeR said:


> No. How much difference in your riding do you honestly think that would make?


Dunno. They could pull the boot more tight. And they won't slip away. Just asked if that's a good idea =) I still haven't tried the regular one.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

TLN don't fall into the marketing bandwagon too much bro. Those original Ride straps have good reviews as some of the grippiest there are. I don't think you'll have any problems with slippage. High five


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Before and after


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

After the mod


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

It's dope.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't even need to drill it out. Just 10 minutes with a metal file did the trick. What do you guys think?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Before? it was a regular union forces toe strap? I find it very good on photo. Semms to be more solid thad one from ride, isn't it?


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

It might look good on the photo, but it slips. The ride strap doesn't need to be cranked as tight to have the same amount of holding force. When the ride strap is cranked, it just won't slip... I like the ratchet release on it better too. Have to get it on the snow first for a true comparison. But right now, it seems to be a very worthwhile mod.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome DIY. Looks like you swapped the entire toestrap with ladders and all. So what did you have to file down?

Ride's thingrip straps are great, from the first webbed version to the later ones. If you already have one of them, it's not worth the trouble to "upgrade."


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks triple. I'm in the process of making a small how to video, but the footy I shot, after review, is retarded haha. I'll post pics.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Just post the video! Who cares if its silly, it will be helpful!


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay okay, i did the video. Tell me what you think

YouTube - How to: Union Force + Ride Thingrip 3D Toestrap= FRANKEN FORCE


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Good video, very helpful. Thanks dude.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good video...Those straps look pretty sick.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

did your union ladders not work with the ride ratchets?


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet, I can't believe you guys thought that video was good. haha watch the vid c mack.

all ride toestrap parts


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't even try it with the union ladders, but it'd probably work. it was easy enough to use the ride ones tho


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

gnarbiscuits said:


> I didn't even try it with the union ladders, but it'd probably work. it was easy enough to use the ride ones tho


i see. i have some ride betas with the gummy strap and some contacts i havent tried yet. i love the gummy straps so if the contact straps suck i may do this too with some new ride straps. i usually wear my toestrap over the toe instead of around it so i dont forsee a problem but its nice to know theres already a fix if i run into that in the future. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Union toe straps aren't very good. Ride's on the other hand, are among the best.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah but if the only complaint is them slipping off the toe, that wont really be an issue for me since i go over the toe anyways. i'll ride em both ways and see what works. youre def right, ride toe straps are pretty fantastic.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

I kinda like my union forces toe straps. They fit great with my boots, but I will agree ride has some really good toe straps.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

On my first pair of Forces in 2006 the Toe Straps worked a lot better then my 2008's. They weren't as stiff and they didn't have that plastic piece on the front. 
But I did try Burton and Technine toe caps, I wish I had done the ride upgrade.


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

The thingrip straps are the steezy shiznit. No slip, tight fit, looks good. Ride Thingrip 3D Toestraps + Union Force FTW.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

I just ordered these straps. Thanks for the tip and the video.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I just busted my DH2 all to hell this weekend so I think I'll finally try this mod on my forces. REI, here I come. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

I cant get the strap side ladder out so i dont know what to do


----------



## ntge (Jan 17, 2012)

bump also cant get the ladder out


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Cant get the ladder out = can't get the ladder out of the ride toestrap? File down the little "stopper" bump at the end of it and then don't be afraid to pull it hard


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I figure I'd post this here cuz its very similar..: Does anyone know if the the newer ride toe caps will fit on the old Delta MVMT bindings?


----------

